# Congratulations Sambow



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

Congratulations Sambow!
At Lancaster this weekend she won Miss Luckys CD Shoot Off. Cory did'nt get the big crispy this time. Although it was close. She pinwheeled the CD without a crack in the 4 person shootoff.
Sunday she made the cut at 7th place and beat Holy Pagel in the first shoot off. In the 2nd shootoff she tied Jamie Vannatta the first 6 arrows, and lost by 2 pts. in the last end. That put her in fourth place. A great finish against the Pro Women. And some nice cash toooo!
Great job!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks dad!! Yea this weekend was full of suprises for sure!!! I never would have thought that I could have pinwheeled that cd 2 times!!! and then winning the first shoot off against Holly, who is an amazing archer who shot great! and then to go against Jamie....wow I never thought I would be in that position! I guess they won me over and I'm now addicted this shoot! So I'll be back there again next year!!

Cory...yes I finally got a crispy you!! yea I'll admit you had a good shot on your last arrow....but not good enough....what was that about kicking me in the knee cap?? huh???


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

*$*

Blondes must have more fun!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Way to go my Sambow!!!!!!!!!
I am so proud of you! I saw that forth place and went heck yes! Vegas flights here she comes!


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Sam, 
We are all very proud of you.. thats some great shooting. Look forward to seeing you in Vegas. 

Lots of love..
The Pruitte's


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats Sam


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

nice job hun!! lol looks like the next time i'll be seeing you will be in Louisville!!! can't wait!


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats:wink:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks again everyone!! Now I can't wait for vegas....I'm sure cory is gonna demand a rematch there ...it may be a diferent state but I know the results will be the same


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Good shooting Sam!


Don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> Good shooting Sam!
> 
> 
> Don't spend it all in one place.


Thats all your gonna say......your just gonna accept the fact that I'm gonna own you again in vegas :wink: :shade:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

sambow said:


> Thats all your gonna say......your just gonna accept the fact that I'm gonna own you again in vegas :wink: :shade:




Yepp....


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> Yepp....


WOW thats the first time you've ever said somthing like that!! :mg:  :wink:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Congratulations Sam....you did a great job and seem like a great person as well! Good luck in Vegas! :wink: You'll do great!~


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*here you go*

Sambow! great shoot in LAS.... see you in LAS VEGAS


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

That is an amazing picture of you Sam. Not used to seeing you with curly hair! 
Good job Greg.


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

*photo*

Greg,
Nice job on the photo!! I can't wait to see the rest of them.
You will be getting some of my $$. soon.
Tracy


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

once again amazing pic!!! thanks!!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Here ya go...A little edit Job:


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

congrates sambow...you have alot of talent...Ty


----------

